# Picture heavy. 8 weeks to 6 months, what a transformation!



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I was just going through my Brew pics, I love being able to see him grow! Enjoy, 8 weeks to 6 months!

This first picture was from the lady who had Brew, she had Brew and his brother. She said in her email, "Butterball is the one available, can you guess which one he is?" I guessed right away, can you? LOL Then the 4 hour drive to get him was planned.










The day we got got him, stopped in at a friends for a visit.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Your photos are great! Brew was a very cute pup that turned into a very handsome boy. 

I loved the "Butterball" picture. Made me LOL!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love these pics! Brew's really grown up!


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

What amazing pictures! It's great to see how he's grown. You never get the puppy years back so it's neat to have record 
Brew is a very handsome young man!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*love all your pictures*


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wonderful!!! Loved the pics!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, they grow so fast!! I LOVE the one of you kissing him at the beach. And I LOVE the one of him hugging the little kid, so cute!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks!!! I thought you all would appreciate the pictures as much as I do! I have to admit, he's everything in a retriever I was hoping for and then some!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> Wow, they grow so fast!! I LOVE the one of you kissing him at the beach. And I LOVE the one of him hugging the little kid, so cute!


The little guy he's hugging is my son Joey! Joey will be 8 years old next month! It's hilarious to see them both looking out the front window together because they're about the same height now! But Brew's got 10 lbs on Joey! LOL


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Brew is one gorgeous pup.
Loved the pictures


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Melt melt melt!! These are great pics! I love the one where your son is hugging him!!! And then the paw prints in the sand! Good stuff girl!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice pictures of a nice looking pup! Hard to believe he's only 6 months--he looks more mature. Physically he reminds me a lot of my Tucker. Big blocky handsome head.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like he's been on a ton of fun adventures already. What a lucky (and handsome!) pup.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, Butter ball you are gorgeous!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh yes, the adventures never end! I LOVE being outside! Can't get enough of it! If I could earn a living just taking people hiking all day I would! I'm the person who could get up first thing in the morning and hike all day long, only the hubby and kids are usually only good for a couple hours! My love of hiking is the reason I got Brew, I needed a buddy to come with me on my solo trips to keep me safe and alert me of any dangers. I went on a hike one day with a friend of mine and crossed over some railway tracks into a old corn field and walked straight into 3 bears!!! (and because I'm crazy I took it as an opportunity to snap a couple pictures! I'll show you, I think it was a Mother bear and two cubs most likely they're last season with Mama! 

Here's Mama! 










Here's giant cubs










And here is Bandit the bear, he was a regular at our camping spot, unfortunately some people thought it would be cool to leave food out for him, so he got too comfortable with humans. I talked with the camp host the last time I was there and she said that he had to be trapped and euthanized because he was so tame the conservationists were able to hand feed him. :-( Poor guy. 










And here's some random bear prints! I thought they were pretty cool!


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

Wonderful adventure pics! It's always amazing to see nature up close.
Even better to have hiking buddy to share it with 

I am SO excited for Newman to get bigger so we can do some serious hiking this Spring. Unfortunately the options are a little limited here in SW Oklahoma, but I'm always searching.
I think Newman will be hard to convince though...he's the laziest pup I've ever met lol Content with a short sprint, then a 10hr nap time.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh wow another treat, bear pics! Wow! Just amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Yesterday my daughter and I and Brew of course went on a really cool hike, we headed up a mountain side trail, which was awesome until it ended due to clear cuttiing. :-( So we made our way back down and went to another trail, a trail I've never done before which runs along a creek, we made it all the way to the end and what a treat! We found a stunning pink waterfall!!!!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

it's amazing how they grow up within such a short time .. your boy is gorgeous! love that muddy nose 

love the bear pics, too - that reminds me of camping at Yosemite National Park about 18 years ago - I intended to go to the bathroom in the early morning one day and really FACED a black bear's face when I opened the zip of the tent ... well, I actually don't know who was more surprised and scared - that poor bear who had to see me coming out of bed or me *LOL


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Great pics..Brew looks like an awesome dog!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I love all the pics. It was great to see him grow in each of them.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

It was great seeing all the pics. What a beautiful boy. Thanks for sharing them


----------

